# India: 'Massive' uranium find in Andhra Pradesh



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

BBC News - India: 'Massive' uranium find in Andhra Pradesh

Good news


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah. Great news. Still I think we should work for Thorium which we have so much in abundance.


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

Excellent news. I must say.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome news, now I think these will decrease the dependence on NSG.


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

Plus the are hoping the yield might be much larger. Would make it a mother lode.  Hope our government utilizes this resource to full potential and not loose it in bureaucratic red-tape and corporate exploitations.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Great news 

Yes but wont Thorium be better? Edward Henning wrote a great column in Digit June 2011 on what and how Thorium works


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 19, 2011)

now other countries will keep an eye on India..


----------



## Nipun (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice... really nice news.... 

Lets hope no scams here...


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

Indian land rocks.
Hope for best utilization.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Thorium is the better fuel- Breeder Reactors produce much less waste.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2011)

^ but are still expensive and not mature.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 20, 2011)

Lets hope this is good news instead of bad news !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

@ico: Yes, but further research is the way to go.

We should also work on nuclear fusion reactors and find a viable alternative to fission.

Hydrogen fuel is also a good option.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Lets hope this is good news instead of bad news !



Why would it be a bad news?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 20, 2011)

after seeing Japan in recent past i really feel unsafe with radioactivity


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

it all depends on reactor design...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 20, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> it all depends on reactor design...



against terrorists and act of god


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 20, 2011)

> The quantity is sufficient for supporting a nuclear power plant of 8,000 MW capacity for 40 years.



read here

Nuclear-boost: Uranium mine in Andhra could be among largest in world - Times Of India


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 15, 2011)

big joke...the place was known 20 yrs ago..it was closed as it was not economical...now there is no uranium they opened it again and media misinterpreted..also its very low grade mine..3000 times less than canada


----------

